# what to use to fill nail holes when using clear waterborne topcoats



## crownislandpainting (Nov 29, 2010)

am spraying about 25 detailed fir windows/trims with clear waterborne. However first spraying a wash-coat of shellac/methyl hydrate followed by spraying oil wiping stain/ laquer thinner and not wiping , At some point I need to fill nail holes. The finishing carpenter/project supervisor wants me to use an oil-based glazing compound coloured with universal tints. I am leary of this product under a waterborne cause it also takes a long time to dry and may contaminate the waterborne. 
Any suggestions for another product?..... or if I let it dry for say over the weekend on/after the oil stain.... can I just spray another wash coat of shellac to act as a barrier coat and then spray my waterborne top coats ?
thanks


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

stainable wood filler. use it after your washcoat but before your stain. comes in lots of different colours so you can find one closest to your stain colour. do a test board first.


----------



## crownislandpainting (Nov 29, 2010)

*fillers*

Hi Rcon ,
Pretty wet summer in BC, i'm thankful to have had mostly interior work lined up. Over the years I got tired of being held hostage by the rain for months at end waiting for the sun but if you are on the coast it is considered to be rainforest.
I did some sample boards using timbermate and waterbased famowood in some nail holes They failed in that they did not take the stain after numerous coats. I am going to do some more samples tomorrow and will try the 333 glazing compound mixed with some universal colourants sandwiched between coats of the oil stain -let dry overnite and then take Wolfgang's advice and spray a couple coats of gloss waterborne floor diamond varathane for build and finish off with a coat of satin.
wood finishing is sure problematic. Some use the coloured wax crayons at the end which I may also try. Have you used the crayons and if so did you top coat a waterborne over the wax crayon without any issues?
Thanks
Frank


----------



## Rcon (Nov 19, 2009)

crownislandpainting said:


> Hi Rcon ,
> Pretty wet summer in BC, i'm thankful to have had mostly interior work lined up. Over the years I got tired of being held hostage by the rain for months at end waiting for the sun but if you are on the coast it is considered to be rainforest.
> I did some sample boards using timbermate and waterbased famowood in some nail holes They failed in that they did not take the stain after numerous coats. I am going to do some more samples tomorrow and will try the 333 glazing compound mixed with some universal colourants sandwiched between coats of the oil stain -let dry overnite and then take Wolfgang's advice and spray a couple coats of gloss waterborne floor diamond varathane for build and finish off with a coat of satin.
> wood finishing is sure problematic. Some use the coloured wax crayons at the end which I may also try. Have you used the crayons and if so did you top coat a waterborne over the wax crayon without any issues?
> ...


Hi Frank, 

I'm actually in the interior of BC - Kelowna, so it hasn't been too wet here. 35 degrees and sunny here and it's really supposed to warm up later in the week lol

We did have a pretty lousy spring though - cold and cloudy. 

I've tried the crayons once - hated them and haven't used them since. Also tried mastic putty mixed with universal colorants many times but hate how they sink into the holes, so don't use that stuff anymore either. 

Not sure where you're picking up your filler, but go directly to a wood finishing shop and they'll show you the stuff you should be using. Warning - it's a real PITA to sand but it takes stain well and won't crack or shrink (damnit now I can't remember the name of the filler - has a green cap and white plastic container). How are you applying your stain? Just spraying, brush/wipe, spray/wipe? If you're wiping it should blend in perfect. 

Don't know much about the varathane - I tend to stick with MLC for wood finishes. Hope you find something that works. 

Cheers,
Alec


----------

